# Anthony Bourdain travel channel



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm watching this new Montana one on travel channel, at least I think it's new. What a good show and what a great job this guy has. I can't help but have a beer every time he's on. The guy is always drinking!!! Makes me want to move.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

I love to watch the show, Antony Bourdain is great! Had it on all night.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Me too Kyle. It makes me want to pack my bags. Especially the scenery in this Montana episode. I've never been to the Rockies but it sure looks inviting. I had a conversation w/ someone not to long ago about places to live and she loved the Mountains(Smokey/ Appalachians). I can see why. We also talked about the area that Suttle is in and she said it's beautiful and judging by some of his videos and pictures it looks like it. And here I'm sitting in a concrete jungle.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

That was Livingston MT, the windiest place in the state. Almost never lets up. I've lived there, my dad lives there now.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> That was Livingston MT, the windiest place in the state. Almost never lets up. I've lived there, my dad lives there now.


Looks like a awesome place. Did you move out of dislike for the town or job in another place?
Your in Colorado so that's not bad either!!!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Timothy Stacy said:


> And here I'm sitting in a concrete jungle.


This is why I moved away from there, Tim. Chicagoland (outside of maybe some nice lakeshore areas) is so damn ugly. Every time I go back there I am reminded of how much I dislike flat, concrete-covered landscapes.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Konnie Hein said:


> This is why I moved away from there, Tim. Chicagoland (outside of maybe some nice lakeshore areas) is so damn ugly. Every time I go back there I am reminded of how much I dislike flat, concrete-covered landscapes.



I totally agree w/ you. Every time I go on a trip to the country and I get back into the outskirts of town I feel like turning around and leaving! It's incredibly hard to move, and especially right now!


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Well, at least there are nice places for you to visit within reasonable driving distance! Personally, the lakeshore in Michigan was one of my favorite places to go.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> That was Livingston MT, the windiest place in the state. Almost never lets up. I've lived there, my dad lives there now.



Since you are out that way and fimiliar with the area, what is one of the nicest places for a outsider to visit?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Since you are out that way and fimiliar with the area, what is one of the nicest places for a outsider to visit?


Glacier National Park up by Columbia Falls in the Spring/Summer......and if you like Winter it is gorgeous in the Fall/Winter seasons as well......


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> Glacier National Park up by Columbia Falls in the Spring/Summer......and if you like Winter it is gorgeous in the Fall/Winter seasons as well......


WOW, I just looked up pictures and I'm thinking about why I'm still here. That is awesome.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My grandfather was an outfitter in Glacier NP back in the 1930's, before the war. I'll have to post a few pictures sometime. Ernie Pyle wrote about the two of them in one of his books. This was back before any paved roads through, when the west was raw.

When I moved to Colorado I was living at the time in Bozeman (my birthplace, 30 miles from Livingston). Got married a couple months later, and now that she left me, I'm ready to return.

The economy is poor and the logging and mining industry is failing due to political activists. Tourism is about all that keeps it going. Even all the wealthy celebrities that own half the state won't invest in local interests.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Funny you mention the rich owning half the state. On the show the guy said there were about 6 properties you couldn't go on when he was a kid, now there is about 6 properties you CAN go on! Pretty sad. At least there is public land.

I'd love to see those pictures!!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Tim I have a friend who had a ranch in Kootnai, MT. It's the northwest corner and she said winters were mild. Wish I had the pictures of her beautiful home and horse ranch but they are on my old computer ;(

Anyway take a look of how absolutely stunning this place is.

http://www.libbymt.com/areaattractions/kootenaifalls.htm


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> Tim I have a friend who had a ranch in Kootnai, MT. It's the northwest corner and she said winters were mild. Wish I had the pictures of her beautiful home and horse ranch but they are on my old computer ;(
> 
> Anyway take a look of how absolutely stunning this place is.
> 
> http://www.libbymt.com/areaattractions/kootenaifalls.htm



That is unreal. I'd love to live there and just be left alone with house full of chickens and a yard full of hogs(not Jeff's hogs)!!!

That is great. It makes me want to leave today. 
Wonder how long it would take to get use to not hearing the city noises. Man if I could just find a job or win this lottery for 220 million.

Does she still live there? and is she looking for a pool boy?LOL


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That is unreal. I'd love to live there and just be left alone with house full of chickens and a yard full of hogs(not Jeff's hogs)!!!
> 
> That is great. It makes me want to leave today.
> Wonder how long it would take to get use to not hearing the city noises. Man if I could just find a job or win this lottery for 220 million.
> ...


She sold the house, barn, out buildings and part of the acreage last year. She kept 10 acres for the future at the base of a mountain ;-) Bonnie now lives in Boulder, CO.

Pool boy?!?!? hahahahaha Horse groom?!?!?! I hear fencing companies are BIG in that BIG state ;-) Might be something worth looking in to Tim?!

I could live in a tent in Kootnai, MT. God's country ;-) The no noise would take some getting used to for us city dwellers but I'd adjust quickly 8)

According to Bonnie, deer in the front yard, elk, moose, mountain lions and your usual assorted varmits. A hunter's paradise.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm a fourth generation Montanan, from before statehood even. Natives of the state are truly the minority now, mostly ex-Californians and the like. The landscape is changing dramatically fast. A large majority of newcomers don't last one winter, but the ones that tough it out grow in numbers each year. Many are just seasonal, for example the illegals mexicans that are hired by the wealthy. I've known some to leave just because they missed their high speed internet, shopping and other amenities. Better try a visit before moving in, you might hate it as much as I hate the city. I get elk in the backyard of Loveland Colorado, and they've adapted to tolerate all the people better than I can.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

That is pretty cool, not to many people can say they are 4th generation Montanan. 
Daryl I think I'd make it in Ted Kaczynski's shantee but my wife is a different story for sure.
I've hunted my whole life but not in a place so grand. Your right I'd love to visit.
I'm really surprised that the real estate is relatively expensive. Damn Californians are driving up prices and are gonna try and ruin another state. Just kidding Candy.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I live just north of the Montana border. I have yet to explore the whole of MT because...it is pretty damn nice where I live too:-D

There is a nice small sport rock climbing spot in Libby that is frequented by people from my town, GP is awesome of course, but you can't live there. 

I have had fun in Whitefish, MT, it is a little touristy for sure, but would be a great place to visit, lots to do. The ski patrol there are great and let me up the mountain for free to work my dog! I brought hard liquor of course

I would love to explore northern Idaho as well...but as I said, it is too freakin nice hear and there are a million places in Western Canada I still need to check out!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> I live just north of the Montana border. I have yet to explore the whole of MT because...it is pretty damn nice where I live too:-D
> 
> There is a nice small sport rock climbing spot in Libby that is frequented by people from my town, GP is awesome of course, but you can't live there.
> 
> ...



Liquor and the dope ,right You probably had it hidden in Anna's back pack:mrgreen:
Rambo first blood was filmed in Western Canada I think. Super nice scenery in that movie.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Tim: my wife lived and worked in Glacier (on staff at the hotel) we are still figuring how to get back there. Of course we have appalachia about and hour away from us right now. I understand what you mean tho about wanting to get away from it all. Matter of fact we just got back from several smokey mtns hiking trips in last couple days.

Jennifer: Are you ski patrol SAR in Canada? Do you climb too you mentioned sport climbing what was the name of the crag your talking about? I think it was just in last months issue of Rock and Ice magazine. Theres good trad climbing in Montana too. I also agree about the northern Idaho visiting.

Daryl: Lucky you. Seems Atlantas very own Ted owns most of your state. I heard he can get on his horse and ride from the canadian border to the mexican border and never step off his land. My brother in law lives in Co, Spgs. and I have climbed around booooulder co. very nice area. Love the west but definately miss the green trees of the So. east. 

Chicago has culture is nice in spring and summer fall is pretty and winter sucks. Not that I can't take the winter but its just LAME when your in a place with cold and snow but no Mountains. Flat and cold and full of concrete sucks. My entire family still lives up there.

Need to check out this show (to bring it back to topic)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have a few dollars kicking around you could by into this private gated community in MT with its own private ski hill and golf course.

http://www.theyellowstoneclub.com/index.aspx

Want to ski late? They will keep the lift open just for you! No dope smoking ski bums, and no lift lines! No need for a ppd because you are locked in, and poor people locked out!

You can buy property right on the slopes or golf course, or in the woods. Have them build a heli pad for you to make commuting to your other vacation properties easy8)

:roll::roll::roll:


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Jason Hammel said:


> Jennifer: Are you ski patrol SAR in Canada? Do you climb too you mentioned sport climbing what was the name of the crag your talking about? I think it was just in last months issue of Rock and Ice magazine. Theres good trad climbing in Montana too. I also agree about the northern Idaho visiting.


I will pm you.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jason Hammel said:


> Tim: my wife lived and worked in Glacier (on staff at the hotel) we are still figuring how to get back there. Of course we have appalachia about and hour away from us right now. I understand what you mean tho about wanting to get away from it all. Matter of fact we just got back from several smokey mtns hiking trips in last couple days.
> 
> Jennifer: Are you ski patrol SAR in Canada? Do you climb too you mentioned sport climbing what was the name of the crag your talking about? I think it was just in last months issue of Rock and Ice magazine. Theres good trad climbing in Montana too. I also agree about the northern Idaho visiting.
> 
> ...


You are right, the winters here are terrible with nothing to do, dirty slushy roads, windy and just awful! 
I swear I've moved to 100 different places in my head. I bought 8 acres in Swanee National Forest years ago and had to sell recently after our first child was born. I owed on it and it was bogging us down. There was no moving in sight due to lack of jobs down there, even with my wife being a school teacher 1-5th with her Masters and having her special education certificate also. I thought for sure she would find something but.................... 
My wife would miss her family but I think we could make it. It's hard to give up 2 good jobs and I think that is all that keeps us here. Along with fear of the unknown and leaving our comfort zone. Like Daryl said, some people don't last a year!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> If you have a few dollars kicking around you could by into this private gated community in MT with its own private ski hill and golf course.
> 
> http://www.theyellowstoneclub.com/index.aspx
> 
> ...



Yeah right!!! Gated community, not me for sure! 
I'm not into the Cabernet drinking crowd. I'll drink the whiskey w/you! LOL
I just need a living room, kitchen,bathroom, 2 or3 bedrooms, and a nice size garage. Oh yeah and a NICE kennel for about 6 dogs.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife was able to last two years, but then we moved to Colorado and got married. I lasted two years in Colorado before missing my old lifestyle. Four years into marriage, now separated, and stuck in Colorado still. Now, the only thing holding me back is the job situation. I've put breeding on hold, in anticipation of a move, and have been proactively job hunting since last December. Not a good time in our country for seeking employment.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Daryl Ehret said:


> My wife was able to last two years, but then we moved to Colorado and got married. I lasted two years in Colorado before missing my old lifestyle. Four years into marriage, now separated, and stuck in Colorado still. Now, the only thing holding me back is the job situation. I've put breeding on hold, in anticipation of a move, and have been proactively job hunting since last December. Not a good time in our country for seeking employment.


No it sure isn't the right time to give up a job to look for a job.
Daryl I'm interested to know your opinion on the reintroduction of the wolf into many locations.
I'm under the impression that many local, especially the cattle ranchers absolutely hate them.
You being a K9 lover and Montanan makes me wonder what you think.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

I've been in some very lengthy discussions about that, and would recommend a new thread.

I will say, that basically Montanans had no say in the matter, the rest of "the world" wanted it, and the reintroduction was a non-native species from Canada, a blatant violation of the Endangered Species Act. They have grown exponentially, population doubling every few years, and well past original recovery goals. As a keystone species, they greatly impact the environment's other plants and animal species in many ways. It was not a well-thought plan, and now quite out of control in my opinion, but humans are fascinated by wolves in mythical proportions.

I was once offered the opportunity by a native american woman to work with and train wolves that she raised. I never did, but if I wanted, I could capture and raise my own under Montana law. I don't really see that ever happening.


----------

